# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 2.42.1736

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Customer,*  **  *We updated the* *Chimera Tool,** latest version :*  * 2.42.1736*  *   What's new?*    Added  "Repair IMEI" function for 4 credtis to the BlackBerry 9360, that  repairs the IMEI to a random, server supplied one. This function is  guaranteed to not damage the phone.Fixed App errors (like app error 500 on 9900) after using Refurbbish and Fix Application Errors functions.Bugfix: No free disk space error, when the path name contains special characters (from v. 2.42.1240)BlackBerry Reset lifetimer now makes an automatic backup (from v. 2.42.1240)Brand new user interface (from v. 2.39.1302)Samsung and BlackBerry bug fixes (from v. 2.39.1302)Fixed server connection bug (from v. 2.39.1302)File download bug FIXED, improved program stability (from v. 2.31.1756)     Forums: * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ](English)  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ](Espa&#241;ol[ES)*  *You can find us on the Facebook and on the Twitter:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *How to buy ChimeraTool license? الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Resellers:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Need any help?
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Supported models:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  _ 
Best regards: Chimera Team_

----------

